# Warning regarding free pascal install



## adrian440 (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently installed free pascal, using the package and install script provided on the free pascal website (rather than the port).

It seemed to break the linkage between /libexec/ld-elf and many other shared objects. This meant many things (X, mutt, w3m) would not work.

Fixed it by installing the compat6x port.

Next time, I'll use the freebsd package/port, and probably avoid this mess.


----------



## Marcov (Dec 4, 2009)

What went wrong exactly, and could you give more info about what you were trying to do (version/archive etc) 

The script has been used for years, and this is the first indication that there might be something wrong.

Alternately, you can also post a bug on bugs.freepascla.org


----------



## adrian440 (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't write down the error messages unfortunately, as they didn't seem to relate directly to pascal.

I install things from packages, don't use ports, but other than that, there was nothing special about the 7.2 installation. I expect it would be reproduceable with a vanilla install.


----------



## Marcov (Dec 11, 2009)

adrian440 said:
			
		

> I didn't write down the error messages unfortunately, as they didn't seem to relate directly to pascal.
> 
> I install things from packages, don't use ports, but other than that, there was nothing special about the 7.2 installation. I expect it would be reproduceable with a vanilla install.



The installer was built and tested on that platform, and it still works.

Note that since 2.2.4 (last may) there are separate installers for -6 and -7 (so that you don't need compat_5/6)


----------

